# 6spd 4.2 update



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

hey guys. i've been out of town, but when i got back i got my cabernet shifter boot from germany in place and the console is complete! it looks sweet!

















i also was out hooning around this afternoon and man... this thing is GREAT! took a few pics even though the lighting was like crap. this white is terribly hard to get the camera to capture the wheels and white paint like it is in person.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 6spd 4.2 update (derracuda)*

....6 speed shift knob on an auto?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

lol... no, i don't roll like that








it's a real 6spd 4.2 car... not factory obviously, but very close in build quality since largely OEM parts were used. there's videos' on page 10 of the thread in the link below.
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...art=0


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (derracuda)*









in that case.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 6spd 4.2 update (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_....6 speed shift knob on an auto? 









Sick pics!
Can I drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

man, i dunno if you wanna drive it







the clutch in it sucks... super grabby. i might end up pulling the tranny out in a couple months to exchange the clutch for something more street friendly.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Like I've said so many times before Derek, your A6 is bad ass!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

thanks Perl!
in the first parking lot, i did a little drivetrain testing... throttle on oversteer is where it's at! the transmission has a 4:1 bias center torsen and makes a huge difference! can't wait to get new struts on it and a bigger rear sway bar


----------



## Trip1eBlack (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Jealous!








Hell, I'm just happy to (hopefully) have my car back by Friday.


----------

